# How many posts did Crothian lose in the crash?



## Legildur (May 25, 2006)

So, following the great crash of 2006 (hopefully there will be only one and we don't need to start qualifying it with a month), I noticed that my lowly post count dropped from about 13-1400 to around 900.

This got me to thinking, just how many posts did Crothian lose?  It must have been in the thousands!


----------



## Crothian (May 25, 2006)

I guess about 2000.  Every two years something messes with my postcount.  Each time it has been something else, it's pretty cool


----------



## Dog Moon (May 25, 2006)

Crothian said:
			
		

> I guess about 2000.  Every two years something messes with my postcount.  Each time it has been something else, it's pretty cool




Does anyone view this as being scary?  He loses several thousand posts every 2 years and he still has over 40k posts...

Just sayin.


----------



## Legildur (May 25, 2006)

I just don't know how he finds the time!


----------



## Crothian (May 25, 2006)

Dog Moon said:
			
		

> Does anyone view this as being scary?  He loses several thousand posts every 2 years and he still has over 40k posts...
> 
> Just sayin.




Actually, the first time they were given back after Wicht stole them.  But have a boring job and ability to post from work and knowing its the only thing that keeps you sane and see what you end up with!!


----------



## Legildur (May 25, 2006)

Is it reasonable to ask what sort of work you do?


----------



## Dog Moon (May 25, 2006)

Legildur said:
			
		

> Is it reasonable to ask what sort of work you do?




Yeah, if you weren't in such a boring state, I'd ask for you to hook me.


----------



## Crothian (May 25, 2006)

Legildur said:
			
		

> Is it reasonable to ask what sort of work you do?




I work at a desk at a financial institution.  I also don't post near as much as I used to as my responsibilities have increased.  Also, running gamedays, getting involved with reviews and doing a lot of other things for fun around the site makes it a lot easier to do.  Run a few PbP or just join them and you'll see your posts increase.  Get involved writing or commenting on Story Hours and the same thing happens.


----------



## Legildur (May 25, 2006)

Crothian said:
			
		

> ...Run a few PbP or just join them and you'll see your posts increase.



Yeah, when I joined a few PbP games, my meagre post count certainly increased rapidly.

I don't know how you find the time to read 262 game products, let alone write reviews for them!


----------



## Crothian (May 25, 2006)

Dog Moon said:
			
		

> Yeah, if you weren't in such a boring state, I'd ask for you to hook me.




Boring state?  I have 4 pretty good local gaming stores, 2 good sized gaming conventions with more local small ones, and dozens of good gaming friends in the area.  If this place is boring it's because people make it that way, That's why most people believe places are boring when they are not.


----------



## Crothian (May 25, 2006)

Legildur said:
			
		

> Yeah, when I joined a few PbP games, my meagre post count certainly increased rapidly.
> 
> I don't know how you find the time to read 262 game products, let alone write reviews for them!




PDFs are small average about ten pages each though I've done a few 300+ page products.  I average about 3 reviews a week, so it really isn't that many.    I've actually written about 350, not all are on EN World though.


----------



## Rystil Arden (May 25, 2006)

I lost more posts than Crothian when the server died


----------



## Legildur (May 25, 2006)

I'm waiting for someone to say that they lost more posts than Crothian's total post count!  Of course, there is no way to verify such a claim.....


----------



## Crothian (May 25, 2006)

Legildur said:
			
		

> I'm waiting for someone to say that they lost more posts than Crothian's total post count!  Of course, there is no way to verify such a claim.....




It didn't happen, but what Rystil Arden says is the truth.


----------



## Dog Moon (May 25, 2006)

Legildur said:
			
		

> I'm waiting for someone to say that they lost more posts than Crothian's total post count!  Of course, there is no way to verify such a claim.....




I lost a larger percentage of my posts than Crothian lost of his, but that's about all I can say.


----------



## Greylock (May 25, 2006)

I lost one hundred and eighty posts. 

All of them special little snowflakes.


----------



## Nyaricus (May 25, 2006)

I lost 900, which was quite a shoker 

Ofcourse, I am up 200 posts since the 9th, so I am doing fine, thanks


----------



## Darkness (May 25, 2006)

Nyaricus said:
			
		

> I lost 900, which was quite a shoker



 I think I lost a similar amount. Oh well.


----------



## Bront (May 25, 2006)

Crothian said:
			
		

> I work at a desk at a financial institution.  I also don't post near as much as I used to as my responsibilities have increased.  Also, running gamedays, getting involved with reviews and doing a lot of other things for fun around the site makes it a lot easier to do.  Run a few PbP or just join them and you'll see your posts increase.  Get involved writing or commenting on Story Hours and the same thing happens.



Agreed.  I lost almost 3000 posts durring the crash, was close to 15000, and I had only 2 posts total before march of 2005.


----------



## Huw (May 25, 2006)

Legildur said:
			
		

> So, following the great crash of 2006 (hopefully there will be only one and we don't need to start qualifying it with a month), I noticed that my lowly post count dropped from about 13-1400 to around 900.




I lost about two-thirds - went from 90 to about 30, and I lost my snail avatar! (Fortunately, I found the latter lurking about my hard disc).


----------



## diaglo (May 25, 2006)

i lost about 1500 or so.

the biggest loss for me was the last two sessions of my story hour.


----------



## DaveMage (May 25, 2006)

Not sure how many I lost - but have hope - they may still be able to restore things once MM gets situated.


----------



## Crothian (May 25, 2006)

I'm not sure that's going to happen now


----------



## Joshua Randall (May 25, 2006)

Hmm, now I am posting just I can see what my postcount is.

_Edit_: well, I guess I lost about 250-300. Thank goodness I wasn't level drained all the down to < 1,000 posts like some of you other suckers^H^H^H^H^H^H^H worthy boardmembers!


----------



## Bront (May 26, 2006)

Crothian said:
			
		

> I'm not sure that's going to happen now



Was there news on this somewhere?


----------



## LightPhoenix (May 27, 2006)

The good thing about being somewhat of a lurker and working at a hospital is that I only lost maybe 200 posts.  I know I was above 2,500, but I don't know the exact amount.


----------



## Knight Otu (May 27, 2006)

I lost around 900 posts. I know I had recently cracked the 9000 posts mark.


----------



## Greylock (May 28, 2006)

I know I lost exactly 180 posts. My next to last post before the crash was in response to a spambot. For the heck of it, wondering if deleted posts were truly deleted, or just moved, I made a note of where my post count stood. Wrote it down. A few hours later, the thread was deleted. Saw that, too. Then ENWorld crashed.

Damned Spambots.


----------



## Jdvn1 (May 29, 2006)

Dog Moon said:
			
		

> I lost a larger percentage of my posts than Crothian lost of his, but that's about all I can say.



 Some people lost 100% of their posts. 

I think Crothian lost closer to 4000, but he doesn't believe me.

I lost, I think, about 2000-3000?


----------



## Dog Moon (May 29, 2006)

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> Some people lost 100% of their posts.




True, and their entire accounts too, apparently.


----------



## Jdvn1 (May 29, 2006)

Dog Moon said:
			
		

> True, and their entire accounts too, apparently.



 Yeah, but I think I saw someone who lost 100% of his posts and not his account.


----------



## Nyaricus (May 29, 2006)

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> Yeah, but I think I saw someone who lost 100% of his posts and not his account.



That's teh suck. And kinda funny


----------



## Joshua Randall (May 30, 2006)

I feel this is the perfect time to re-iterate my idea that we elimiate postcount. :>


----------



## Dog Moon (May 30, 2006)

Joshua Randall said:
			
		

> I feel this is the perfect time to re-iterate my idea that we elimiate postcount. :>




I agree with that, but only if you add 'For people with a higher postcount than Dog Moon.'


----------



## Jdvn1 (May 30, 2006)

Dog Moon said:
			
		

> I agree with that, but only if you add 'For people with a higher postcount than Dog Moon.'



 Well, before posts were counted in negatives number, however many number of posts one was below Crothian. Should we use you as the baseline?


----------



## Servitor of Wrath (Jun 6, 2006)

Dog Moon said:
			
		

> True, and their entire accounts too, apparently.



Yeah, like me. *grumble grumble*


----------

